# Seat issues



## peterk (Jun 28, 2008)

We have tried a few seats now for my wife and have adjusted her position numerous times on the bike, but she continues to have a very painful problem. I think I finally have figured out the issue. Her pain is not on the bum but farther forward on the outer edges of her whatsis, but not all the way up front. I believe the issue is a seat nose that is too wide, and probably too cussioned. Has anyone else suffered from this problem? If so, what seats seem to work? 

P.S. We had the seat bones measured and she fits on a 155. 

Thanks

P


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

She might find some relief if you raise the handlebars a tad.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

There are so-called T-shaped saddles that might help with chafing issues; these are wide enough at the back for typical women's hips and abruptly transition to a narrow nose. I used to get chafing right at the top of my thigh on a Terry Zero X. I switched to a Selle San Marco Aspide Glamour and problem solved. It's also not overly padded.


----------



## bendico (Mar 26, 2009)

I think the issue that you are talking about is the same as what my wife has. We have tried different saddles and shorts but nothing is working at this time. Here is a link to the thread I had started on the forum. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=169897


----------



## indysteel (Jul 21, 2006)

Have you tried a saddle with a cut out?


----------



## peterk (Jun 28, 2008)

I ordered the Aspide over the weekend. That seat certainly appears to address the issue I believe she has. 

I have raised the handle bars. It is definately not a fit issue at this point. 

We also have tried seats with cutouts. I believe the seat on there now is the Specialized Sonoma. The nose is fairly wide and has a lot of padding. 

I will keep you guys posted. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Nov 3, 2006)

peterk said:


> I ordered the Aspide over the weekend. That seat certainly appears to address the issue I believe she has.
> 
> I have raised the handle bars. It is definately not a fit issue at this point.
> 
> ...


So? Any feedback on the Aspide?


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Try a Moonsaddle. I've got 2000 pain-free miles on mine.
www.moonsaddle.com


----------



## elkrunrockies (Mar 2, 2010)

I just joined this site - re women and bike saddles - we all should be using a "noseless" bike seat - but that is not COOL! Many of us have vulva pain issues, and should look at an Easy Seat, or the Spongy Wonder. You have to get used to a different balance position but never will you have pain in your V again!


----------



## TLDetroit (Feb 8, 2010)

For some reason all Specialized saddles I have tried, are very painful for me so, I stay away from them. Let us know how she likes the Aspide. I have always like them but, never had an opportunity to try one out.


----------



## kermit (Dec 7, 2004)

I used a Specialized ruby with success until it started giving my back issues. I measure wide (150) and have found success with a SI max flite gel flow. The cutout is bigger than most womens saddles and the rear is wide enough. I thought I needed a t-shape but the rounded edges of the max flite give me greater range of motion and the inner area you describe is no longer chafed as some saddles did to me. Just my two cents.


----------



## k-bone (Jul 11, 2008)

*saddle issues*

Has anyone had any experience with saddles that don't exacerbate veins (hemorrhoids) "down there?" I have pain when I use a seat with a cutout. I also have to have something narrower to avoid chafing. Will the Selle San Marco Aspide Glamour do the trick???


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

k-bone said:


> Has anyone had any experience with saddles that don't exacerbate veins (hemorrhoids) "down there?" I have pain when I use a seat with a cutout. I also have to have something narrower to avoid chafing. Will the Selle San Marco Aspide Glamour do the trick???


I don't have that problem. If you've tried a bunch of saddles and still have the H problem, you might want to take a look at your overall position on the bike. Stem too long or short? Handlebars too high or low? Saddle too forward or back? 

HTH


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

il sogno said:


> I don't have that problem. If you've tried a bunch of saddles and still have the H problem, you might want to take a look at your overall position on the bike. Stem too long or short? Handlebars too high or low? Saddle too forward or back?
> 
> HTH


Remember the ancient saying: _Fit, fit, fit for your bits, bits, bits._


----------

